

This 100-year-old idea could end San Francisco’s class war - yummyfajitas
http://qz.com/169767/the-century-old-solution-to-end-san-franciscos-class-warfare/

======
syntheticnature
I've been told this is the case in many European cities to encourage, for
example, building a parking garage over grabbing a lot of space for a parking
lot. Indeed, things seemed denser over there in my experience -- though I
can't speak to whether or not this was in play, or even the only cause.

------
csense
Is there any place in the US that actually does this?

